# Green Card Lottery



## thyrag (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello, I was just wondering when you apply for the lottery do you have to pay money or a fee?

Thanks 
Thyra


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

thyrag said:


> Hello, I was just wondering when you apply for the lottery do you have to pay money or a fee?
> 
> Thanks
> Thyra


No fee to enter.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> No fee to enter.


Unless you go to one of the unofficial sites!

Make sure you enter through Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery. Opens at noon EDT today!

On related issue, the photo specification seems to be a bit of a strange one, and doesn't seem to be passport photo spec... well at least UK spec and I assume they are the same all over the world? They seem to require square photo and x% head size etc. Anyone find this weird or maybe it's just cos I am used to UK passport photos...

Anyone know of any examples of what the photo's should be like. There's no imaginary in the official document.

thanks


----------



## jonesyboy1983 (Sep 9, 2010)

I take it UK citizens are still not allowed to enter??

Ross


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jonesyboy1983 said:


> I take it UK citizens are still not allowed to enter??
> 
> Ross


Eligibility is based on place of birth, not citizenship.

Where were you born?
Where was your spouse born?
In some unusual cases, where were your parents born?

If the answer to all the above is: England, Scotland or Wales.....then you are indeed ineligible.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JimJams said:


> Unless you go to one of the unofficial sites!
> 
> Make sure you enter through Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery. Opens at noon EDT today!
> 
> ...


It's the same spec as US passport photos.
http://travel.state.gov/pdf/Photo Guide 10-01-04.pdf


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> It's the same spec as US passport photos.
> http://travel.state.gov/pdf/Photo Guide 10-01-04.pdf


Ahhh, that makes sense. Completely different spec to the UK photos, never seen that format before.

thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

JimJams said:


> Ahhh, that makes sense. Completely different spec to the UK photos, never seen that format before.
> 
> thanks


I went to Snappy Snaps (UK photo processing shop) today to get a photo done for the dv application. Wow, £15 for 2 US spec photos, £22 for 4!!! Compared to £7 for 4 UK spec photos!!! They really are making the most of it eh!

Think I may have friend take the picture on the digital camera and just crop it to the correct spec myself!


----------

